
Atom 1.13 - madspindel
http://blog.atom.io/2017/01/10/atom-1-13.html
======
nkkollaw
I love Atom, and use it as my main editor, but it's many times slower than
Sublime Text.

I hope but doubt Electron will ever get near native in terms of performance.

~~~
sb8244
I'm curious if you have tried VSCode? It seems significantly faster than Atom
and is built on Electron (and I think an Atom base).

~~~
xiaoma
Microsoft has an _extraordinary_ amount of in-house talent when it comes to
IDEs and performance, and it shows in VSCode.

The difference in responsiveness between the two editors is stark and it's a
primary reason I never use Atom anymore (though the increasingly sophisticated
intellisense and integrated CLI tools is what's kept me in VSCode).

~~~
pvinis
Omg these three comments are the same in every atom release. It's not a bad
thing, just funny. 1. Atom is slow. 2. Have you tried VS Code? 3. Microsoft
has a small but effective team developing VS Code, well done to them.

~~~
StyloBill
Every frigging time. This pattern never ceases to amaze me.

------
hccampos
I wonder how noticeable the recent performance improvements really are.

I have been on VSCode for a while but might give Atom a try for a change, and
see how much it has evolved.

~~~
sklegg
Stick with VSCode. It's better in my experience.

~~~
ZenoArrow
I prefer VSC too, but no harm in trying out the improvements in Atom.

There's one feature/plugin in Atom that I wish VSC had, which is browser-plus.
I haven't found anything comparable in VSC, which is a shame as it'd be useful
when iterating through website designs.

------
erolrfn
Large File Performance graph suggests that it will open a 7MB file in
300ms~350ms yet it still opens a 7MB utf-8 encoded file in 6000ms.

~~~
maxbrunsfeld
Is this on 1.14-beta0? If so, please open an issue. We now do a lot of text
layout computation lazily, but currently, it's very easy for a third-party
package to accidentally force the entire text layout to be computed
immediately via an API call.

------
jgalt212
Yes, Atom isn't the greatest across a number of performance metrics, but if my
experience it irresplacable for:

1\. markdown support is top notch

2\. proto-repl[1] in clojure is amazing and only available on Atom.

[1] [https://atom.io/packages/proto-repl](https://atom.io/packages/proto-repl)

------
grigio
is it faster than VSCode now?

~~~
pitaj
Unlikely, especially with plugins.

------
antigirl
VSCode all the way

